# Preemergent for Bermuda



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Is there a pre emergent labeled for coastal hay? Someone suggested simazine to me but I'm not that familiar with that product.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes there is, that's not it tho, don't thnk anyway, I'll find it and post back


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I use simazine every year as my pre emergent seems to work great. It was recommended by the gut that sprigged my field. He says it is a must.


----------

